# Doctor Who



## oogabooha

I'm so enthralled by Murray Gold's scores, and over the summer I did a small ensemble arrangement of the newer version of the theme song. When I was at the NYC premiere of series 7, Murray was actually coincidentally sitting right near me, and after the Q&A I ran up to him and explained that I was a young composer who admired him and his music and I had the viola part for the arrangement with me and he signed it!

He's such a great composer and probably my favorite living television/film composer. His work with Doctor Who is not the most experimental, but it certainly is the most direct and it means more to me than the actual story and acting. It complements the fantastic show nicely.


----------

